# [duda sobre particion]  SOLUCIONADO

## Icarux2007

Hola de nuevo, ahora mi queridisimo profesor, nos manda a instalar gentoo, teniendo windows (en mi caso xp) instalado desde antes, mi duda es siguiente al hacer las particiones de gentoo, debo hacerlas como dev/sda1, dev/sda2 (para swap)  y dev/sda3 como si estuviera el disco en limpio o debo poner dev/sda2 (arranque), dev/sda3 (swap), dev/sda4 (para raiz) tomando en cuenta que windows sería la 1ra partición, y esto se debe a que no me quiero "tronar" mi windows, 

     De antemano les agradezco mucho, por favor tenganme paciencia , estoy perdiendo la virginidad en esto de linux.Last edited by Icarux2007 on Thu Nov 06, 2008 5:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

¿Hay clases de instalar gentoo? joer, esto no lo sabía yo, y qué es, ¿universidad o pre-universidad? (solo curiosidad)

Para instalar cualquier cosa (por cosa quiero decir un sistema operativo) en un disco duro(HD), necesitas tener claro una cosa muy importante, la tabla de particiones, depende de lo que vayas a hacer así tendrás que modificarla (siempre con mucho cuidado y respeto), si ahora te dicen que tienes que instalar gentoo un disco que YA tiene instalado otro sistema (ya sea windows, o pepitoX OS), tendrás que reparticionar la tabla de paraticiones de ese HD usando herramientas como partition magic por ejemplo (lo siento pero no conozca otras herramientas ^^") y una vez redimensionada la partición en que está tu windows, es decir que le has reducido el tamaño (porque antes de nada tienes que hacer espacio para lo que vas a instalar), creas (con el propio partition magic o ya lo dejas para hacerlo con fdisk en la instalación de gentoo que sería lo suyo) las particiones que va a usar gentoo.

P.D: ten cuidado con las particiones lógicas y extendidas

----------

## Icarux2007

Ya redimensione con partition magic y le deje 15 Gb de espacio a la partición donde debo instalar gentoo, ahora la duda es al arrancar gentoo y hacer particiones estan se harán por defecto en el espacio vació o debo indicarle donde, si es lo segundo indicarme como porfavor, luego puedo poner insisto las particiones como sda1 , sda2, o sda3 o debo suponer que windows será sda1 y gentoo será sucesivamente las particiones 2,3,4 .

     Por cierto no son clases de gentoo, otra cosa aca en Guatemala en el Quiché (a ver si averiguas donde está y como es el lugar para que te des una idea) apenas llegamos a tener aulas o ranchitos con pizarras de madera, la tecnología nos la brindan ONGS, y por cierto la universidad estatal nacional no tiene sede en este departamento o estado o provincia como le digan, si tu ya naciste sabiendo que, bueno aca, apenas conseguimos para subsistir y son los extranjeros los que nos permiten desarrollarnos como personas y nos brindan la oportunidad y la tecnologia para hacerlo. Por sentido común no podeos comprar sistemas operativos, y debemos aprender a manejar los de libre distribución. 

     Ya desahogado me disculpo, pero ni modo.....muchas gracias por la ayuda y los comentarios espero alguien me de la respuesta que necesito.

     Aclarado todo me despido.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Icarux, tu problema es conceptual... Las particiones se enumeran por orden de aparición, si ya existe una partición X aloje lo que sea que aloje dentro (windows incluído) esta partición será la número 1, hda1, sda1, etc... Si a continuación creas una nueva partición, dos, tres, N cantidad de particiones, igualmente se numeraran por orden de aparición, hda2 o sda2 será la partición inmediata siguiente por orden de aparición (orden de creación) a la que en tu caso ya contiene windows...

El orden de aparición no necesariamente tiene que coindir con el orden en que se encuentren alojadas físicamente las particiones en tu disco rígido, podés tener hda1 al principio, crear hda2 al final del disco, y crear una partición mas al medio del disco que tomará por nombre hda3, por orden de aparción... Se entiende mas o menos?

Salud!

----------

## Pionerito

Mira yo instale gentoo 2007 con su  lived cd, tenia windows en mi pc y por defecto windows se instala en /dev/sda1 o sea en la primera particion de tu disco duro

en dev/sda3 hice la swap  con el mismo lived cd(preferiblemente doble de la RAM en mi caso 1GB)

en /dev/sda2    monte la raiz del sistema   

y en /dev/sda3 la formatie como ext3 para guardar mis cosas   mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda3  

y instale el sistema como en 30 minutos(sin entorno grafico eso lo compilo despues)

configure el make.conf  para actualizar el sistema, cuando lo instales avisame

tambien tienes que configurar el grub.conf para que puedas entrar a windows

nano /boot/grub/menu.lst

title=lo que quieras poner

root (hd0,0)    //siempre es particion donde tengas windows -1 en mi caso esta en /dev/sda1 es por eso que pongo 0  cero

makeactive

chainloader +1

ahora estoy tratando de actualizar mi sistema....Suerte y si algo tira para aca...

----------

## Icarux2007

Tienes razon, al hacer las particiones por defecto dev/sda1 es widows, muy bien ahora, debo montar tambien esa partición(la de windows), y otra cosa puedo poner en mi caso ,sda2 y sda4   como ext 3? 

      Muchas gracias por la ayuda, espero me sigan ayudando

----------

## esteban_conde

Puedes crear 4 particiones, 3 de ellas primarias y una extencida en la cual puedes hacer tantas particiones como quieras.

/dev/sda1 --->w$

/dev/sda2 ---> gentoo "/"

/dev/sda3 ---> vfat (intercambio con w$)

/dev/sda4 ---> (extendida)

/dev/sda5 ---> swap

/dev/sda6 --->boot

/dev/sda7.......15......etc (hasta finalizar el espacio de la particion para lo que quieras)

Eso es lo que yo haría, pero como en todo hay gustos.

He editado, para decirte que al crearlas no tendrán nombre, ese se le pondra al instalar o enlazarlas desde /etc/fstab para montar /boot "/" sin comillas y asignar la swap el formato daselo desde w$ o (creo que desde linux con la mtools te valdria, pero no te lo aseguro)

----------

## Pionerito

No tienes porque quitar windows, si ya particionastes con el Partition Magic instala gentoo y ya, cuando empieces a instalar el lived cd te mostrara las particiones que hicistes...montalas como raiz, swap y ya, en el repo debe de haber un paquete que se llama ntsf3g que es para escribir en ntfs desde linux..

----------

## Icarux2007

hice lo que me indicaron, lparticione y al particionar me quedo windows sda1, y el espacio vacion sda2, luego obviamente hice el respectivo proceso , gracias por la ayuda , seguire molestando por aca si algo no me resulta

----------

